# RESOLVED: Rehoming two dwarf rabbits near Sacramento CA



## Helenor (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Unfortunately, I need to rehome my two netherland dwarf rabbits because I will have to move back in with my parents. They do not want rabbits inside the house and no matter how much I talked with them, they will not budge. I love these guys so much and will miss them terribly, but I don't want them to be living in the heat outside. They would come with all of their things and supply of hay and pellets. I don't want anything for them, just a good home where they'll be loved. 

Their names are Lago (black bunny girl) and Panko (blonde bunny boy). They are a bonded pair (spayed and neutered) and need to stay together.


----------



## MagPie (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooooh I wish I had room for them. Good luck.


----------



## Helenor (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! I really hope they'll find a good home. They're good rabbits, a bit shy at first though.


----------



## MagPie (Jun 30, 2012)

They are adorable. I could ask my friends and see if anyone near me might want them.


----------



## Helenor (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, they will come with 3 or so litterboxes, 2-3 hay racks, a water bottle, bunny toys, x-pen, travel carrier (double door), large supply of orchard grass hay, a bag of oxbow pellets, large rug for their living area and grids to bunny proof and extend their living area. They also have a grooming brush, nail clippers and styptic powder. 

All of this is free if you can provide them with a good home (and update me with news and pics every once in a while). 

Lago is a very bratty girl who always seeks attention from people and Panko. She loves to jump on people on the floor and will jump into my lap for attention while I'm at the computer. Panko is more skittish but still loves to pets from people. He grooms Lago when she demands it but he never gets any in return. He can be crabby and chase her around sometimes, but it's never serious (usually when food is given). Panko is a very intelligent boy who needs quite a bit of stimulation. He loves exploring and nosing around at new things. 

Both of them are very good bunnies and I will miss them so much!


----------



## Helenor (Jul 9, 2012)

Edit: double post

Also, may be willing to deliver if not too far or meet halfway.


----------



## Helenor (Jul 20, 2012)

The bunnies still need a home!


----------



## stinkybinky (Jul 30, 2012)

Do the bunnies have a possible home yet?
I have a pair of dwarfs already, I can possibly foster them until you get your own place?


----------



## Helenor (Jul 30, 2012)

The bunnies have been adopted to a good home! Thank you for offering to foster them.


----------



## stinkybinky (Jul 30, 2012)

yay!


----------

